# OBS work on Big Sur



## 6lackmamba (Nov 13, 2020)

Hey,

Does anyone know if OBS works on the new Mac OS, Big Sur? Just want to make sure I can stream with no issues if I update my OS.


----------



## bergersilvio (Nov 13, 2020)

I have the same question, as the update is showing up.
They say that it does not work here: https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/big-sur-working-not-working-apps.2242312/


----------



## Burger Boy (Nov 13, 2020)

No it does not work if you use browser sources. Hold off on upgrading for now.


----------



## 6lackmamba (Nov 13, 2020)

Thanks for Replies... I will hold off for now


----------



## robcrouch (Nov 13, 2020)

yes as her said, all works except browser sources crash it


----------



## vantagc (Nov 14, 2020)

Thanks for the tip. I could open the app on Big Sur after editing the SceneCollection json file and removing the browser source item.


----------



## Studio73.rocks (Nov 14, 2020)

I just deleted my scenes folder and it worked


----------



## lhocke (Dec 14, 2020)

If you are familiar with JSON and comfortable making changes in a text editor, changing all monitoring_type values in your scene collections .json file to monitoring_type : 0 appears to resolve the crash issue. Bear in mind that this does turn off any audio monitoring that you may have previously had set up


----------

